# ... sói-me a distante lembrança do teu vestido...



## Papagena1

Algum pode me dizer o que significa "sói-me" no verso do poema "Saudades" de Mia Couto? Obrigada, Manuela


----------



## machadinho

Não seria dói-me?


----------



## Papagena1

Pois é, um erro de impressão repetido em todos os sites onde esse poema é citado! 
Obrigada, Machadinho, pela ajuda rápida e acertada. Bom dia.


----------



## Vanda

Gente, sei não.... de Mia Couto pode-se esperar tudo de inusitado!


----------



## machadinho

Pois é, Vanda, também fiquei desconfiado! Será uma aglutinação de doer e soer?


----------



## Papagena1

Enfim achei este site
http://once-upon-a-time-vera.blogspot.it/2006/10/saudades-mia-couto.html

Aqui, os versos iniciais do poema Saudades são:

Magoa-me a saudade
do sobressalto dos corpos
ferindo-se de ternura
dói-me a distante lembrança
do teu vestido
caindo aos nossos pés

Sou aprendiz de português e gosto muito de poesia. Muito obrigada!


----------



## Vanda

Apenas 1 das aparições na internet diz ''dói-me'', Mia não vai pelo óbvio... gostaria muito de ver o original.


----------



## marta12

Está aqui outro com 'dói-me' http://nossogrupo.com.pt/forum/index.php?topic=906.0

Acho todo este poema bastante óbvio.

Edit: mais outro http://daliedaqui.blogspot.pt/2010/12/solidao-e-saudade-poemas-de-mia-couto.html

Todos os que tenho visto escritos por portugueses têm 'dói-me'.


----------



## Papagena1

Muito obrigada, Marta! Boa tarde!


----------



## Vanda

Todas as referências acima são de blogs escritos por mim, por você, por outro.... Ainda gostaria de ver o original. Agora me deu vontade de comprar o livro de poemas dele.


----------



## marta12

Vanda said:


> Todas as referências acima são de blogs escritos por mim, por você, por outro.... Ainda gostaria de ver o original. Agora me deu vontade de comprar o livro de poemas dele.



A mim também


----------



## Papagena1

Você tem razão. Enfim os blogs não são a Bíblia! Eu gostaria também de ver o original, o que é extremamente difícil aqui na Itália... mas não impossível. É só questão de tempo. Acho que Mia Couto merece.
Agradeço a todos pela participação.


----------



## Vanda

Quem achar primeiro avisa a todas.


----------



## VivianeFialho

Sói-me significa costuma-me.


----------



## Carfer

E já agora, deixem-me meter a minha colherada: muito à Mia Couto, não será realmente '_sói-me_', a dor da saudade, por assim dizer?


----------



## machadinho

Não sei se entendi, Carfer. Poderia explicar um pouco mais?

E um trocadilho com só e me?


----------



## Carfer

machadinho said:


> Não sei se entendi, Carfer. Poderia explicar um pouco mais?
> 
> E um trocadilho com só e me?



Admito que possa ser um trocadilho, sim, com '_doer_' e '_saudade'_. A saudade dói, não é verdade? É uma dor sui generis, só dói na alma, mas dói. Não me espantava, até porque o Mia Couto é perito em inventar novas palavras, que ele tivesse feito uma amálgama com '_doer_' e '_saudade'_ do género '_a saudade sói'_. Mas é pura especulação minha, claro


----------



## Crislopes

Já que não vi o original não dá para garantir que não passa de um erro de impressão. No entanto, quem é leitor de Mia sabe como ele gostar de brotar palavras ou oferecer significados profundos através de imagens dispondo genialmente de palavras simples. Então, nessa percepção do autor e na compreensão de que a poesia transborda uma saudade imensa do ser amado, penso que sói-me pode ser uma combinação de "sou" com "dói-me" para delinear que a dor é tanta que é sentida por cada célula dele; o "ser" é pura dor... Abs


----------



## Archimec

Como disse VivianeFialho, "sói-me" é um tempo do verbo "soer". Ver Priberam *so·er* |ê|:
(latim _soleo, -ere_)
_verbo transitivo e intransitivo_

_1. [Pouco usado]  Ter por costume; ser 
frequente. = COSTUMAR_


----------



## mglenadel

É um verbo raro e quase em desuso.


----------

